# What's Your Favourite Flavour Crisps/Chips?



## Ozzy47 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mine is Spring onion.


----------



## marti (Sep 28, 2020)

all dressed


----------



## Neelix (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve never seen that flavor.
I love barbecue flavored Lays potato chips.


----------



## pat (Sep 29, 2020)

cheese and onion


----------



## stluee (Oct 4, 2020)

BBQ


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I don't really have a favorite flavor.   However, while in an exotic mood, I like those really hot chips.  Some of them are jalapeno chips and some of them are just hot for some other reason.   Anyway, I also love BBQ chips sometimes.

Oh, I forgot to mention those cheddar and sour cream chips from Lays.


----------

